# Hi, everyone, from (temporarily) Australia.



## Ross.Mcarthur (Apr 12, 2009)

I found your site via a search for Mozzies in 1/32, a favourite a/c and one I hope to start soon.
I've been here on the Gold Coast three yrs now, but planning to head home to New Zealand by August.
My temporary sojourn had meant serious withdrawal symptoms from modelling, so I'll be returning to my desk with great relief.

Now that I've found a Mozzie build I'm a happy camper! Someone else with a masochistic streak is always comforting.

Looking forward to your insights and knowledge.

Ross


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2009)

G'day Ross welcome to the site mate!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Ross. Enjoy the place !!

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello Ross and welcome from England.


----------



## Ross.Mcarthur (Apr 12, 2009)

Why, thank you, gentlemen. Always a pleasure to meet with those who share a genuine interest in kit-bashing.

As a bit of intro to what I have and have planned, 

since being in Oz I've acquired: 
1/32 Revell Mozzie (currently negotiating a second)
1/32 Mbox SBD-5 
1/32 P-51D Hase
1/32 Dragon P-51D
1/32 Hase Bf 109G-10
1/48 ICM Bf 109F-2
1/48 Ocidental Spit Mk. IXc
1/48 HC Spit Mk. XIVc
1/48 ICM RAF figures
1/20 Ferrari 189 F1
1/20 McLaren (1990) F1

'On the bench' back home: 

1/24 Airfix Spit Mk. 1a
1/32 Revell Mozzie B. Mk. IV.
1/32 Hase A-4E/F
1/32 MBox SBD-5
1/72 (2x) Tornado IDS, F-15C, EF-111A,


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2009)

Seems like a good haul mate, with the possible exception of the Dragon P51.
It's a kit that should have been excellent, but is spoilt by terrible fit of internal parts, unneccessary gimmicks, and lack of key feautures (eg., pitot head). Apart from that, with a lot of work, it's rather nice!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2009)

hello and welcome mate


----------



## seesul (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from Czech Republic, the other side of the globe...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome Ross.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) Southern California.

Wheelsup


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome from the Sunny, but at the moment cloudy and wet.....oh wait.....Sunny Serbia.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Ross.
Nice to read you here.


----------



## hollo11 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm a history now but not the aviation part....buuuuuu
Tough, being kicked off I'm still flying without the flight plan.


----------

